# Cheif, almost 6 months old



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's our little man. Meisha x Diesel , Meisha is Jay's bitch and Diesel belongs to James Mackey from Mike Suttle.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant be a great dog with out a great name


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So far so good. :razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> So far so good. :razz:


You goda get your pops to drop the "little man" at 6 months hes 1/2 dog


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What the **** are you guys talking about ? I can't see shit in those pictures. Looks like you gave a monkey a camera and a cluster**** happened. I thought I was bad at taking pics, I cannot see the dog for shit in any of those pictures. 

REDO. I call a REDO.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about ? I can't see shit in those pictures. Looks like you gave a monkey a camera and a cluster**** happened. I thought I was bad at taking pics, I cannot see the dog for shit in any of those pictures.
> 
> REDO. I call a REDO.


Left click on your mouse there actually videos that will kick you to another site to watch them if you so wish too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are videos ? Good grief.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, I'll drop the little man. He is just maybe a Mondio dog in the making. lol


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHAHA Man I just laughed my ass off on that one Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking what shitty pictures. What the **** are you doing posting those ? :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I had that image in my head, you sitting there like WTF!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't you dare make fun of my camera's ability. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I shit you not, I thought you guys botched which pictures you wanted posted. LOL


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I shit you not, I thought you guys botched which pictures you wanted posted. LOL


I must admit I thought the exact same thing. I click on the link and thought to myself (well I can't write that here) and then my next thought was why the heck would someone post crap like that on here - Then I figured out they were videos. I have never been accused of being the sharpest knife in the drawer!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*looks outside my window* So...I'm confused. It's January and I see green leaves in the trees and green grass on the ground in your video.  That ain't raight! ;-)

And do you really spell his name "Cheif?" It's been bothering me. Not gonna lie. :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Urban Dictionary (meaning could be here maybe)

Cheif

1. cheif	
to smoke or inhale a drug more than likly marajuana
_i be cheifin that good ish_

2. cheif	
Misspelling of the word Chief - mistake typically made by idiots who read at the 3rd grade level
_retard on IM - "Hey cheif" 
retard's friend - "Hey guy, did you mean chief? idiot"_

3. cheif
a mug or fool, a weak person. used primarily in west and northwest london
_shut up you cheif_

4. Cheif
When smoking weed, taking more than an appropriate number of hits of a blunt (primarily one that is not filled with your weed)
_Damn dude, you're Cheifing the hell out of my blunt and you didn't even throw in...._

5. cheif	
To write, mark, shave, sud or otherwise vandalize an indiviual who is comatose due to over consumption of alcohol.
Tony lef his shoes on when he passed out so we shaved his eyebrows and drew them back on with magic marker. 
_Yah you cheifed his ass good_.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Urban Dictionary (meaning could be here maybe)
> 
> Cheif
> 
> ...


Somehow I dont think he had any of these in mind when he named his pup


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I actually looked it up yesterday on Urban Dictionary and kinda went :-k :???: and thought it didn't sound like their style...even if that's how it is spelled, how do you say it? Is it still like Chief or more like "chafe?" I was really sick with the flu all weekend and obviously had too much time to spend in bed with my laptop dinking about the internet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I must admit I thought the exact same thing. I click on the link and thought to myself (well I can't write that here) and then my next thought was why the heck would someone post crap like that on here - Then I figured out they were videos. I have never been accused of being the sharpest knife in the drawer!


I did the same damn thing, never saw an imbedded video on here that I can remember...always links...

I was thinking just what Jeff and you were thinking, then saw it was in the VIDEO section of the board, so clicked on them...

sooooo. how do you imbed other video on here, is it only photobucket vids that can be imbedded???


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

No its a a typo.... Its actually Chief, like Chief Osceola, being a Florida State fan and all.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Chief, almost 6 months old*

Thats better, I fixed it. Come to think of it, I was having some beer while I was posted this the other day, might explain it. LOL :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Chief, almost 6 months old*



jay lyda said:


> Thats better, I fixed it. Come to think of it, I was having some beer while I was posted this the other day, might explain it. LOL :razz:


nice name...

my puerto rican friend had a dog named Cacique...which is Chief in Spanish..


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats neat.


----------

